#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Anti-conceptie en abortus

## van Bommel

*Anti-conceptie en abortus*  

*De moslimgeleerde al- Ghazali stelde duizend jaar geleden vast
dat tijdgenoten van de profeet cotus interruptus (azl) bedreven, 
en dat het was toegestaan om financile redenen, de 
gezondheid, de schoonheid van de vrouw en bescherming van
eigendom. Omdat de profeet ook het recht van de vrouw op 
seksuele bevrediging benadrukte, hebben verschillende
moslimgeleerden hiervan de tegenstrijdigheid aangegeven en 
verklaard dat terugtrekking vr het orgasme bij de man ook 
dat van de vrouw kan voorkomen. Vanuit de toestemming 
voor cotus interruptus kon door middel van analogie de 
ethische toestemming voor andere anti-conceptiemiddelen 
worden afgeleid.

In de discussie over het toegestaan zijn van geboorteregeling 
en familieplanning wordt door geleerden eerst de status van 
sperma vastgesteld. 
De vragen over de aard van sperma  is het iets levends en 
waardevols of moet het net als andere vormen van nadjasa 
(onreinheid zoals urine en ontlasting) om de zoveel tijd uit 
het lichaam worden verwijderd?  en de theorie van de 
gelijkwaardige bijdrage van zowel man als vrouw aan de 
voortplanting, stonden centraal bij de toestemming 
voor geboorteregeling door al-Ghazali. Volgens hem kreeg 
sperma pas waarde als het zich verenigde met de eicel van 
de vrouw en zich in de baarmoeder nestelde. Daarvoor 
bevond het zich als het ware nog in het lichaam van de man. 
Hij maakt op basis van de ontwikkeling van het leven in 
wording onderscheid in de mate van zondigheid om het 
leven te onderbreken. 
Anti-conceptie betekent voorkomen dat het sperma de 
baarmoeder bereikt. Abortus betekent zo vroeg mogelijk de 
vorming van het embryo onderbreken. De derde periode is 
wanneer mogelijkerwijs de ziel haar intrede doet en het 
menselijk lichaam wordt gevormd. Aangenomen wordt dat 
het nieuwe mensje aan het begin van de vierde maand wordt 
 bezield. Het doden van de baby nadat die al ter wereld is 
gekomen, is in alle opvattingen moord en dus zondig. 
Abortus en kindermoord waren misdaden tegen een levend 
wezen, zo redeneerde al-Ghazali, die dit onderwerp voor 
zijn tijd en omstandigheden helder en duidelijk uiteenzet. 
Maar anti-conceptie is een andere zaak. De belangrijkste 
reden hiervoor was dat de bevruchting en daarmee het 
begin van de vorming van een kind niet alleen werd 
veroorzaakt door het voortbrengen van het zaad van de 
man, maar ook door het samensmelten van zaad en eicel 
in de baarmoeder. Kinderen worden niet geschapen uit 
het zaad van de man alleen, maar uit de productie van 
lichaamsstoffen van beide ouders. De twee vochtafscheidingen 
die voor de zwangerschap zorgen zijn te vergelijken 
met de elementen aanbod (iedjaab) en aanvaarding 
(kaboel), die deel uitmaken van een legale transactie. 
Ook de huwelijksakte wordt in de islam als een dergelijke 
transactie beschouwd. Iemand die een bod doet en 
vervolgens dat bod intrekt, overschrijdt daarmee geen 
regels, want een contract bestaat pas indien het is 
geaccepteerd door beide partners en ondertekend. 
De gelijke inbreng van beide ouders bij de vorming van 
het embryo werd door al-Ghazali vastgesteld en hij 
gebruikte voor vorming het woord iniqaad, dat zowel 
de beschrijving van een stollingsproces kan zijn als in de 
betekenis van samenkomen kan worden gebruikt. Zowel 
iniqaad als akd komen van dezelfde stam akada: 
verbinden, samenvoegen. Gebaseerd op deze vergelijking 
was het volgens al-Ghazali mogelijk alle methoden van 
preventie toe te staan waarbij sperma de baarmoeder niet 
bereikt. Deze theorie van gelijke bijdrage van man en vrouw 
vormde de basis voor al-Ghazalis toestemming van 
geboorteregeling, waardoor het onder grote groepen 
algemeen geaccepteerd raakte. De opmerkelijke consensus 
onder alle geleerden vanaf de tiende tot en met de 
negentiende eeuw is zonder zijn theorie niet goed te 
begrijpen. Het mannelijk evenals het vrouwelijk zaad 
had  in religieuze of juridische zin  weinig betekenis. 
In de moslimopvatting wordt dus geen uitzonderlijke 
waarde of heiligheid verbonden aan sperma op zich, 
waardoor de fikh-geleerden ook masturbatie toestaan. 
Al-Ghazali noemde het mannelijk sperma  in navolging 
van de koran  niets of nietswaardig tot het zich 
vermengt met het vrouwelijk vocht en zich in de 
baarmoeder nestelt. De Maliki-geleerde Koertoebi (1293) 
schrijft in zijn koranexegese: Het sperma is niets 
bepaalds en er zijn geen gevolgen aan verbonden 
indien de vrouw zich ervan ontdoet voordat het zich in 
haar baarmoeder nestelt; voor dat moment is het als 
het ware nog steeds in het lichaam van de man. 
De theologen onderscheidden zich hier heel duidelijk 
van de uitspraken van Aristoteles en ook van die van 
Ibn Siena, die ervan uitgingen dat het mannelijk 
sperma in elk orgaan als het bewegende principe 
functioneert, waaruit de ziel wordt geformeerd. Indien 
moslimjuristen dit idee hadden geadopteerd was het 
moeilijk geweest toe te staan sperma te verspillen, zoals 
bij anti-conceptie en masturbatie het geval is. 
Samenvattend zien we dat verschillende geleerden 
belangrijke redenen voor de toestemming van 
anti-conceptie noemen. Zowel al-Ghazali als de veel 
later in Sana levende veelschrijver en jurist Sjawkani 
(1758-1834) aanvaardden het motief voor geboorteregeling 
om te vermijden dat te veel kinderen van n vader 
afhankelijk zijn voor hun levensonderhoud. 
Zelfs wordt de aanvaardbaarheid van anti-conceptie 
besproken indien een vader niet iemand op de wereld 
wil zetten die voor zijn levensonderhoud afhankelijk 
van hem is. Vrees voor het leven van de vrouw indien zij 
kinderen  of nog meer kinderen  zou baren, is als 
medische indicatie algemeen aanvaard. Bescherming 
van bezit en het reserveren ervan voor een beperkt 
aantal erfgenamen werd in sommige gevallen als 
noodzakelijk beschouwd. Het welzijn van eerder geboren 
kinderen was ook een geldige reden. Vooral voor het 
welzijn van kinderen tijdens de borstvoeding werd gevreesd.
Al deze zaken als abortus, anti-conceptie, masturbatie, etc., 
worden dus door de eeuwen heen door de bekendste 
geleerden van verschillende kanten bekeken. Maar 
veel genuanceerder dan nu door sommige betweters 
gebeurt die er alleen maar een etiketje 'haram' of 'halal' 
op willen plakken.

Abdulwahid van Bommel.*

----------


## mocro_girl7890

Dit is een voorbeeld van een duidelijke inspirerende stuk die de zaken ook eens vanuit de andere kant belicht, zonder er gelijk een stempel op te plakken en het zwart - wit te maken. (hallal/haraam) 

Zulke collums zouden er meer moeten komen. Een stuk waar eerst over nagedacht is, voordat het geschreven wordt. Klasse!!!

----------


## safika

Hier hebben we inderdaad wat aan, onderbouwd en zonder "vingertje" !

----------


## wajow

:brozac:  Geweldig stuk maar wat nou is coitus interruptus (of zoiets)
heb wel een vermoeden maar weet niet zeker!!!

dus pls tell me dan is mijn vocabulaire ook wat bijgevuld

----------


## angkor

Coitus interruptus = onderbroken geslachtsgemeenschap = de man trekt zich terug voordat er een zaadlozing plaatsheeft.

In het Nederlands heet dat: Voor het zingen de kerk uit.

----------


## Behated

Super...so een column..!


Mag de pil nou wel of niet als getrouwde vrouw?

----------


## qpo

Waarom zou je als getrouwde vrouw de pil niet mogen nemen ?
Je bent niemands bezit, het enige dat er op tegen zou kunnen zijn is het feit dat je in conflict zou kunnen komen met je geweten.

----------


## Tarikmalika

Als je het officieel gaat bekijken dan mag devrouw helemaal geen "pil " slikken omdat je zo een vermoedelijke kind doodt. De islamitische vrouwen die passen zich aan aan de Nederlandse cultuur. De meeste vrouwen die de pil slikken willen geen kinderen ( meer ) dan vind ik dat ze hun eierstokken moeten steriliseren ( het door knippen van de eierstokken )  :Confused:

----------


## Behated

Hoe kan je iets doden wat er NOG niet is?

----------


## qpo

> _Geplaatst door Tarikmalika_ 
> *Als je het officieel gaat bekijken dan mag devrouw helemaal geen "pil " slikken omdat je zo een vermoedelijke kind doodt. De islamitische vrouwen die passen zich aan aan de Nederlandse cultuur. De meeste vrouwen die de pil slikken willen geen kinderen ( meer ) dan vind ik dat ze hun eierstokken moeten steriliseren ( het door knippen van de eierstokken ) *


--------------------

Tarikmalika,

Vind je het niet een beetje onzinnig wat je nu schrijft ? In eerste instantie is iedere vrouw als individu uniek en niemands bezit al denken heel veel mannen dat wel. Niet de man is de baas over het lichaam van de vrouw, maar dat is de vrouw zelf. En jazeker er wordt dus niemand gedood, een vermoedelijk kind bestaat in deze context niet.[/qpo][quote]

----------


## Eke

Hoi Tarikmalika, Vind jij het ook zo erg als er ongeboren kinderen een abortus krijgen.(uitzonderingen daargelaten !!! )

Ik ben er zelf nog niet helemaal uit wanneer het Leven zich nestelt in het vruchtje en je kunt spreken van een mens.Volgens mij meteen als ei en zaadcel samengaan, als het losse eitje bevrucht is, is er leven..Is het dan al een mens ????In aanleg dan wel, denk ik.

Tarikmalika, wist je dit :
Elke vrouw heeft 2 eierstokken waarin niet rijpe eitjes zijn opgeslagen (250.000-400.000 per eierstok). Dit schrijf ik je omdat je het hebt over 'een vermoedelijk kind' als je het over een eitje hebt. Groetjes van Eke

----------


## ilhem73

Er gaan elke dag miljarden cellen dood. Een cel is de kleinste vorm van leven, dwz dat het voldoet aan alle vijf de levenskenmerken, te weten: stofwisseling, in stand houden van de soort (voortplanting), groei, aanpassing aan de omgeving en de laatste schiet mij niet meer zo te binnen, helaas. Bij een bevruchting gaat het om een samensmelging van twee cellen die zich weliswaar snel vermenigvuldigen, maar voordat het de baarmoeder bereikt en zich daar heeft genesteld is het slechts, hoe wonderlijk trouwens ook, een stukje weefsel zoals een spier dat bijvoorbeeld ook is. Volgens de islam is het dus wel zo dat de roeh oftwel: de ziel pas na de derde maand wordt ingeblazen en dat is het omslagpunt waarin een abortus echt moord wordt. Hiermee niet gezegd hebbende dat na de innesteling abortus halal maakt. Volgens van Bommel is het wegnemen van de vrucht nadat het is ingenesteld haram, daarvoor is het anticonceptie en behoort het nog tot de preventieve maatregelen tegen zwangerschap. Persoonlijk kan ik mij daar wel in vinden, maar ik streef ernaar om zo veel mogelijk kennis hier omtrent in te winnen opdat ik niet in onwetendheid overtredingen bega.

----------


## ilhem73

Ibrahimmm,

De qur'an en de soenna bepalen mijn manier van leven en voor wat betreft het volgen van mijn hart: ja, maar als ik zeker weet dat deze geleid is door mijn fitrah en niet door korte termijn behoeften. Ik wil mij er constant van bewust zijn dat ik ben geschapen slechts om mijn Schepper te dienen. Dan weet je dus waar die laatste zin in mijn vorige post vandaan komt.

----------


## ilhem73

Ibrahimmm,

wat jij bovendien beweert over de laatste van de vijf levenskenmerken waarvan ik de eerste vier heb genoemd is dus niet het feit dat in elke cel die bij een organisme hoort alle genetische informatie over dat organisme bevat. Het is een ander kenmerk, ik heb vooralsnog niet opgezocht wat het ook alweer was.

----------


## ilhem73

Ibrahimmm,

Als jij het leven naar de Qur'an kortzichtig noemt, dan betitiel ik dat als kortzichtig. Een lichtelijk verdekte trots bemerk ik echter wanneer jij opmerkt dat je al een strafpunt te pakken hebt. Dat is een beetje jammer. Voorts moet ik opmerken dat jouw manier van discussiren getuigt van een enorme arrogantie met quasi-wetenschappelijke opmerkingen die nauwelijks aansluiten op de posts waar ze voor bedoeld zijn. Je zou het goed doen bij de gemiddelde VVD'er wier aanhang eveneens dergelijke minachting koestert jegens serieus praktiserende religieuzen.
Maar dit terzijde.
Pogingen die men onderneemt om te leven naar de Qur'an omdat het de manier is om je Schepper te dienen, waarvoor wij immers op de wereld zijn, vergt veel, heel veel leeswerk en zelfonderzoek. Wij mensen leven immers altijd met contrast. Bestaat er iets goeds, dan staat daar een tegenstelling tegenover, het kwade. Soms is het echter niet helemaal duidelijk wat goed of slecht is. Het blijkt niet direct uit de geschriften die je geraadpleegd hebt. Dan is de manier om leiding te ontvangen o.a: doe'a doen voor wijsheid daar omtrent en natuurlijk de verrichting van het istichara-gebed. Hiermee mag men dus hopen dat de niya zuiver is en dat de keuze voor of tegen bepaalde handelingen vanuit het hart komen, maar dat er dan wel een zuivere niya aan verbonden is.

.

----------


## ilhem73

Ibrahimmm,

jij vraagt mij nu om mij voor elke regel die ik schrijf te verantwoorden en dan verwacht jij blijkbaar een antwoord in jouw straatje. Dat jij het niet nodig vindt om een poging te wagen om de Qur'an te begrijpen is jouw zaak. Ik beweer niet dat ik alles begrijp, maar ik probeer het wel zo veel mogelijk te begrijpen. Niemand zal ooit de Qur'an volledig begrijpen. Voorts kom jij keer op keer zo arrogant uit de hoek dat je het zelf niet eens meer door hebt. Merk ik overigens meteen op dat steeds meer niet-religieuzen in deze tijd de gelegenheid te baat nemen om religieuzen te minachten en te beledigen. Waar bemerk jij overigens minachting van mijn kant? Ik heb tot nu toe alleen nog maar geconstateerd. Enneh, van clich-filosofische popmuziekteksten raak ik niet onder de indruk. Ik zou zeggen: schrijf zelf eens iets zinnigs. Dan toch nog even een antwoord op de vraag welke van de twee constateringen ik verhef tot verwijt: alle twee. Ik adviseer jou om alleen op die dingen in te gaan waar je werkelijk verstand van hebt of je geeft toe waar de hiaten in je kennis zitten; heb ik ook gedaan in n van mijn posts.
Ik denk overigens dat jij zo'n halfslachtige aanhanger bent van het iets-isme. Er is wel iets, maar ik weet niet wat, er is wel een hogere macht. Zoiets. Dan kom je in dit land intelligent over. Je hoort er dan bij. Wanneer je je religie vorm wil geven met behulp van de geschriften die erover zijn, dan ben je over het algemeen volgens deze groep achterlijk.
Het paradoxale van filosofisch doen en wat lekker ligt in de meerderheid van de samenleving, wordt eindeloos herhaald en wordt ondanks dat als heel oorspronkelijk en origineel gezien, terwijl het dan al lang door de massamangel is gegaan. 

Gegroet

----------


## ilhem73

Ibrahimmm,

ik ben wars van dat soort songteksten terwijl jij het blijkbaar nog moet ontdekken. En voor mij bestaat er geen gevoelsleven zonder ratio. Mijn benadering van de Qur'an en de soenna moeten gebaseerd zijn op vooral de ratio. Vandaar dat ik vrijwel niets anders doe dan mijn geest scherpen aan allerlei boeken, kranten en fora. Dit is dan weer zo'n zin waarop jij zou kunnen zeggen: 'dan weet je dat goed te verbergen', dan is dat bij deze ontzenuwd. Ook mijn levenservaring speelt een rol, maar ik ben erg blij dat ik nog altijd dingen kan benaderen vanuit mijn ratio en niet zo'n melancholieke, dweepzieke, psychisch vegeterend wezen hoef te zijn. Ieder zijn eigen weg. Lakoem dienoekoem waliya dien. De emancipatie van de moslims, in het bijzonder die van de moslimvrouw begint met het duidelijk naleven van de regels van de islam die, of je dat nou wil of niet, over de hele wereld hetzelfde zijn. Daar is toch echt wel enige kennis van heel wat zaken voor nodig. Meer dan jij wellicht denkt. Eenheid in de islamitische gemeenschap door kennis houdt mensen van de wapens af; we zullen alleen maar meer aanzien krijgen in de wereld doordat wij ons juist richten op kennis over de islam en in het algemeen, getuige de 5,7 procent van de autochtone Nederlandse bevolking dat zich reeds heeft bekeerd tot de islam.

----------


## ilhem73

Hahaha, nou, jij zit eerder op de kast dan ik dacht Ibrahimmm. Doe je dat om te voorkomen dat je zelf in herhaling valt? Noem jij eens n zin uit mijn posts die meerdere keren voorkomen. In de jaren '70' moest ook ineens alles met gevoel en zonder autoriteit. Nou, daar hebben heel wat kinderen onder geleden Ibrahimmm. Maar ja, misschien zat jij toen wel in zo'n interessant bijbehorend kringgesprek verwikkeld. Alles moest en groupe en met heel veel gevoel worden besproken. Mensen losten toen op in hun eigen gevoel en verdronken in hun eigen oceaan van vrijheid. Lees Hannes Meinkema's Het Binnenste Ei. Een fantastische schrijfster die door de roze wolk van de o'zo bezongen vrijheid wist heen te kijken. Nu strijden we tegen dierproeven als het goed is. Toen hadden ze tegen die geperverteerde psychologische proeven met kinderen moeten strijden. Ik heb de meest walgelijke dingen gezien op mijn lerarenopleiding. Gevoel ontwikkelen is n, maar empathie ontwikkelen betekent een hoogstaand gevoel dat gestoeld is op ratio.

Nou jij weer en zonder te janken graag, want in die post hierboven laat jij je wel heel erg kennen.

----------


## ilhem73

Als je met songteksten aan komt waaien en steeds moet quoteren, dan blijkt dat je niet met jezelf durft aan te komen. Mumu en Ibrahimmm moeten maar gauw even een kringgesprekje gaan organiseren. Kunnen ze het uitgebreid hebben over gevoelens tot ze erin oplossen. Ga nou eens echt in op mijn posts. Ik heb nog geen enkele zinnige reactie van jullie mogen lezen.

De groeten en succes met het integreren van verafschuwde eigenschappen van jezelf en die je gereflecteerd ziet in de ander. Met jullie gentegreerde eigenschappen ben ik al lang klaar en vandaar dat mijn posts lichtelijk sarcastisch zijn ten opzichte van personen zoals jullie. 
De regels van de islam hebben zich keer op keer bewezen en bloeien ondanks de ziektes binnen de islamitische gemeenschap; langzamerhand wordt de islamitische gemeenschap ontgiftigd, juist doordat steeds meer mensen deze eeuwenoude, logische regels bestuderen en toepassen.

----------


## ilhem73

ijslanderpompoentje,

ben jij nog niet bekend met de man/vrouw-tekentjes die de biologie hanteert?

----------


## concorde

Ik vind het een fraaie beschrijving door Imam van Bommel van het gedachtengoed op het punt van anti-conceptie en abortus binnen de wereld van de Islam. Ik zou er graag nog een nuancering en verbreding aan willen toevoegen. 

Citaat uit de opening van de discussie door imam Van Bommel: 
De vragen over de aard van sperma  is het iets levends en 
waardevols of moet het net als andere vormen van nadjasa 
(onreinheid zoals urine en ontlasting) om de zoveel tijd uit 
het lichaam worden verwijderd)  en de theorie van de 
gelijkwaardige bijdrage van zowel man als vrouw aan de 
voortplanting, stonden centraal bij de toestemming 
voor geboorteregeling door al-Ghazali. 
Einde citaat.

Met mijn overtuiging zie ik het op het punt van de gelijkwaardige bijdrage van zowel de man als de vrouw aan de voortplanting als volgt:
Ik geloof niet in een gelijkwaardige bijdrage van de man en de vrouw aan de voortplanting. 
Zeker, ik weet het. Als je een nieuwe mens gaat vormen, dan heb je zowel het zaad van de man (zaadcellen) als het zaad van de vrouw (eicellen) nodig. Tot op dit punt heeft de moslimgeleerde al-Ghazali gelijk. 
Maar wie draagt het ongeboren leven? 
En wie brengt dit ongeboren leven ter wereld? Niet de man maar de vrouw. Voortplanting is dus ook nog: na de conceptie het leven in de schoot van de vrouw laten vormen tot een bezielde mens.
Met daarop volgend de bevalling van het kind door de moeder. De man speelt ten aanzien van deze fase van de voortplanting (de tweede fase dus) geen wezenlijk onderdeel van die voortplanting. Om het maar eens op het facet van de bevalling nuchter te stellen: de man stond erbij en keek ernaar terwijl de vrouw bevalt. Om die reden kunnen man en vrouw nooit een gelijkwaardige bijdrage aan de voortplanting leveren. Of al-Ghazali het in zijn tijd ook zo gezien zou hebben weet ik niet.

Jan Verhees

----------


## dalilah1

hallo allemaal

de pil is na mijn gevoel een goed iets. want ik denk als je de pil niet zou slikken dan raak je om de haveklap zwanger er is geen verschil tussen het niet klaarkomen in een vrouw of het tellen van de niet vruchtbare dagen of een condoom dit stopt toch allemaal een ongeboren kind wat is het verschil kan iemand mij dat uitleggen


wat zou helpen is geen geslachtgmeenschap meer hebben maar jullie willen toch niet allemaal droog blijven staan 

kortom eerlijk weet ik niet of het haram of halal is ik hoop hier ooit een antwoord op te krijgen iemand met bewijzen graag

groetjes dalilah

----------


## concorde

Misschien is de pil wel een geschenk van God, Dalilah. We zitten hier met meer dan 6.000 miljoen mensen op deze planeet en de planeet trekt het al niet helemaal meer; ik doel hier op de opwarming van de atmosfeer door menselijke activiteit (verkeer / industrie).
Dit is mijn reactie op jouw opmerking: "De pil is eigenlijk een goed iets". Helemaal nog niet zo gek gezien. Anders raken vrouwen inderdaad om de haverklap zwanger.

----------


## dalilah1

fijn dat je er ook zo over denkt. maar toch ben ik heel nieuwsgierig wat de islam daar over zegt. een echt antwoord hebben we nog niet gehad. wie mij kan vertellen waar ik een antwoord kan krijgen hoor ik het graag groetjes dalilah

----------


## majstro

> _Geplaatst door ilhem73_ 
> *
> spier dat bijvoorbeeld ook is. Volgens de islam is het dus wel zo dat de roeh oftwel: de ziel pas na de derde maand wordt ingeblazen 
> *


Na de derde maand? Op welke wijze heeft men het tijdstip der inblazing van de "ziel" (wat dat dan ook mag zijn) vastgesteld? Of is dat kennis die gewoon door goddelijke openbaring tot ons is gekomen?

----------


## Ri-mocro

haay..
ik heb het verhaal echt een paar keer gelezen maar ben er nog steeds niet uit?
waneer is een abortus nog halal?? of helemaal nooit???
groetjes

----------


## satje

ik begrijp het nu niet
zijn anti- conceptiemiddelen nu toegestaan volgens de islam of niet??
want in de tekst draaien ze rond de pot en is er niet gezegd JA HET MAG, OF NEE HET MAG NIET...
wat is het nu??

----------


## Fred V

Veel vrouwen worden ongewensd zwanger. In sommige gevallen is dit hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid, in andere gevallen kunnen ze er niets aan doen (denk eens aan verkrachting). De here God geeft het leven, hij is de schepper. Hij houdt van ons mensen en daarom heeft Hij ons de tien geboden gegeven. Een van deze geboden luidt: Gij zult niet doden. De here Jezus heeft de tien geboden nog eens duidelijk samengevat en in een positieve richting geduwd: "Eer God de Vader boven alles en heb je naaste lief als jezelf." Abortus druist tegen deze geboden in.


Je naaste liefhebben als jezelf is nog sterker dan niet stelen, niet moorden, niet liegen, niet jaloers zijn, niet scheiden enz. Je onthouden van dit alles is een gevolg van je naaste liefhebben als jezelf. Dit betekent naar mijn inzicht dat ook een ongeboren baby niet geaborteerd mag worden. Immers deze baby is de naaste van de moeder en de vader. Als een vrouw zwanger raakt buiten haar schuld om, dan is dit uiteraard zeer tragisch voor haar. Aan de andere kant, moet het kindje dan hierom met de dood gestraft worden? Misschien kan men overwegen zo'n kindje ter adoptie aan een liefdevol kinderloos stel aan te bieden. Vrouwen die voor hun huwelijk zwanger worden door vrijwillige sex en dan problemen krijgen in hun cultuur, hebben dit zelf over hunzelf afgeroepen. Het is mijns inziens verkeerd om altijd maar je hormonen achterna te lopen. Abortus is dan uit den boze.


Het enige geval waarin ik begrip heb voor abortus, is wanneer er uit medische studie blijkt dat het kindje absoluut niet levensvatbaar is. Ik heb begrip voor de mensen die dan abortus overwegen, maar toch zou ik er op tegen zijn. Ik ken twee gevallen waarin de artsen zeiden dat het kindje waarschijnlijk niet levensvatbaar zou zijn en waarbij uiteindelijk het kindje gezond geboren werd. Zelf heb ik een gezonde zoon en we hopen en bidden dat het tweede kindje ook gezond is (mijn vrouw is nu zwanger).

----------

